# No power to Fish Stick



## brad11ny (Nov 4, 2010)

Just hooked up my sd to my tj for the first time. I am not getting any power to the fishstick. Does the plow have to be mounted to the frame to work, or just pluged in? I tried it with it just plugged in and it didn't work. it obviously doesn't work when it's not plugged into the head gera either. I cleaned all ground wires and made sure that they are making good connections. Checked all fuses that I could find as well. Is there a fuse on the fish stick control itself? Any suggestions would be great. Driving me crazy!


----------



## brad11ny (Nov 4, 2010)

I think I may know the problem. The red wire near the controller. Does that have to go to the fuse box? That might be my issue. Anybody with a TJ which fuse slot are you using?

Thanks


----------

